# what should i name my snake



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

what do you guys think i should name my snake i had hime for a week now and i didn't even think about naming him until my cousin came over so what should i call him???? plz help me out thanks ~dan


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

what kind of snake? the ball python??? i never really neamed any of my pets except for my dogs and my bearded dragon and my gf named her.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Name him something that means something to you.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Name him something that means something to you.


 exactly, name him sweet lu :laugh:


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Name Mr. Pimp Jr.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Name him something that means something to you.
> ...


 I named my sh*t that the today.


----------

